# ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe problems



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

Help! with all new build: 

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 
MOTHERBOARD = ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe 
RAM = 2 X 2GB Patriot Viper DDR3 1333 PC310666 
HEATSINK = Thermalright HR-01-775 “Fanless” heatsink, with 120mm fan attached 
OS = Win XP SP3 [not yet installed] (SP2 on 1 HDD that works…) 
POWER SUPPLY = Antec Earthwatts EA500D 500W 
VIDEO CARD = Sapphire Radeon HD3850 Ultimate PCI-ex. Doesn’t work] [using 
Old PCI card:3DLabs Oxygen VX1 – works great with proprietary monitor] 
SOUND CARD = onboard – no speakers connected 
CASE = Antec Sonata III – not yet “installed” 
OEM SYSTEM = DIY - my 2nd build – & probably last! 

I’ve been struggling with this board for 16 weeks, just got back from 4th RMA. Still same symptoms as 1st POST: 

I’ve never been able to enter BIOS using Delete key [or any other way] Board has only 1 PS2 port, 
but I’ve tried 3 different PS2 & USB keyboard & mouse combinations. 


POST always hangs at “No hard disk detected” 
I’ve tried 3 new SATA drives [all spinning, no jumpers] none work, though all are detected in eSATA ports. 

An old SATA drive is still not detected, but boots into Windows XP & system seems stable. 

New (& tested) PCIe video card leaves monitor dark [in PCIe slots 2 & 3, won't fit in 1st slot due to RAM fins]. 7 year old PCI card works great. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Let's back up a bit, you have too many things for me to digest at one time. 

Tell me exactly what you want to do with this. For example, are you trying to get up and running and add an OS, or are you trying to use a drive from another motherboard (good luck without a Repair Install) that has the OS already on it?

What drives are you going to use initially to get this going, an old one with an OS or a new one you want to install the OS on?

How do you have the drive(s) hooked up? (Sata Raid ports, Sata ports, etc...you get the picture)

Since you have never entered the bios setup menu (won't go), then try to clear the cmos and see if that helps you to get in there. Let us know on that issue.

I need to also tell you that a 500 watt Antec Earthwatts is most likely a little on the weak side for your video card. It might pull it, but it is kind of iffy IMHO.

When you let us know what you want to do, then maybe we can walk you through a basic setup and see if we can get you going.

Last, tell me where you are right now, what is hooked up, how is it hooked up and what does it exactly do when you push the off/on button?

Post back with info/questions/concerns.


----------



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

Tumbleweed36,
Thanks,
Yes, I'm trying to set this new system up, with new HDDs, & load XP. Since none of my 3 new HDDs are detected, I just tried testing an old HDD, and, surprisingly it booted successfully.
I've tried SATA ports & Raid ports for each drive. Drives are detected in RAID ports, but otherwise no difference.

I've cleared CMOS numerous times, & also flashed latest BIOS.

I chose energy efficient components for a green & quiet PC. When I entered them in ASUS' power supply calculator, it gave me a suggested minimum of 250 Watts, so I figured 500 should be adequate. I'm not planning to overclock or run games.

My minimal set-up is MB, 4 GB RAM in orange slots, CPU, Heatsink & attached fan connected to "CPU Fan", PCI Video card, 1 SATA HDD in non-RAID port, 500WPS, SATA DVD drive, KB & mouse sitting on cardboard [all new except mouse].

My 1st goal is to get into BIOS. Once I can get there, I'll feel confident enough to install in the case for further testing before formatting & installing OS.
Thanks,
Pableau


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Try the cmos clear to get into the bios setup menu. One should do that with a new board anyhow. Let me know how that goes and you can use either the removal of the motherboard battery for a few minutes, or you can move the jumper for a few minutes and replace it where it goes (check your manual). Be sure to unplug from the wall and ground yourself before working in that case. Do not turn on the computer until you have put the jumper back and/or the battery back if you chose to do it that way.

When you get in to that bios, be sure you have enabled all Sata options and set the Sata mode to IDE.

Also, make sure that hard drive areas are set to AUTO.

Set the Boot order to:

CDRom - 1st
Floppy - 2nd
Hard Drive - 3rd

Don't forget to save before you exit if you make any changes.

Then, I want you to try just one hard drive at this point. You choose which one and I assume it will be Sata.

Do not connect it to a Sata Raid port, connect it to the first Sata Port. Fire her up and tell us what happens.


----------



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Tumbleweed36,
I have cleared CMOS many times, using battery & jumper.

My problem is that I've never been able to access the BIOS.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What happens when you clear the cmos, like what comes up....how does it act? Have you tried taking the battery out and also doing the jumper switch? Might be worth a try.


----------



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I always clear CMOS by removing power cord, battery & then shift jumper.

Always the same POST:
Video card info:
Logo screen? [flash of huge pixels]
Marvell 88SE6xx Adapter BIOS version 1.1.0.L70d
Disks Information:
No hard disk detected. Then,
Blank screen with blinking cursor.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

When the thing starts to post, have you tried holding down the DEL key and not letting it up to see what happens? Try that at as soon as you turn it on....try it again as soon as it posts....try it again a couple of seconds after it posts....see what happens. 

Have you tried only one stick of ram? Switching to another stick if that does not help? 

I am really concerned about the motherboard problem and not entering the bios setup menu.... doesn't make sense since this is not the first board with this problem. The no hard drive detected sounds like the raid is enabled, but you can't change that without getting to the bios. Strange IMHO.

I also am a little confused about your statement about the lessor video card you mentioned about it working....please clarify this for me. Does it work and post with that card? If so, might still be the lack of enough power as I mentioned way early on. Just need to know what you meant.

I don't know if this will help, but try the Bench build and see if that helps. Please follow exactly what linderman is saying here:

Bench Test Your System


----------



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

I have tried with 1 stick of RAM, tried each separately, in each slot.
Did everything in the Bench Test instructions.

I'm pretty sure I keep getting the same MB back with each RMA. [ASUS techs say there's no way to know, but the RMA clerk said they never send a new board, only repair the original board! I've asked for a new board each time.]


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Aha, that might be the clue, because that seems so strange. Where did you purchase the board originally?


----------



## Pableau (Oct 30, 2008)

NCIX-US.com , which turns out to actually be in Canada. Not the most cooperative Customer Service...


----------



## Belton (Aug 7, 2009)

I have an ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe also. I can't get pass the fans running slow and intemittenly. I have tried installing a 1000 watt power supply to no avail. Is there a manufacture problem with this board?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would susppect the motherboard after all of that, IMHO I would choose another place for future purcheses like new egg. Belton, did you try this? first? http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## cmwic (Aug 8, 2009)

i forget my password that allows me to enter the motherboard setup of asus p5q3 deluxe how can i reset it please help.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

cmwic you need to make a new topic instead of using another posters topic to get help.
Unplug the power supply from the mother board and remove the cmos battery (The big watch battery on the board) and set the clear cmost jumper to pins 2 and 3 for 10 minutes then you can plug every thing back in and set the clear cmos battery back to pins 1 and 2. If you don't have a manuel for your board then down load it from Asus.


----------



## cmwic (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks Dblanchard1278


----------

